# Test E Dbol and Winstrol Stack



## SteroidalGazelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first ever cycle. Started at 202lbs 11% bodyfat 6'1"

Im 2 weeks into it and this is how its beign done so far... 


Weeks 1-10 .. DP Test E 500mg a week
Week 2-5 Dbol 30/40/40/50
Week 6-10 Winstrol 30/40/40/50

Im 2.5 weeks in it and weigh 213lbs (+11) now.

I have arimidex on hand.. How can i Incorporate the Arimidex into the cycle to be safe from gyno? Suggest something bruhs. 

I know its not smart to do 2 orals in 1 cycle. But try and help me build it the Best way for it to work for me. But i really want to do this 1 cycle and thats it. I like beign big but slim and cut. 

So i want to try and Cut after the dbol and maintain all of the gains from dbol and maybe even keep adding with the test and Winstrol.. I dont want to just end up big and fat after the dBol and test so thats why i want to add the Winstrol.. I have the type of body that retains fat real easy.

Try and help me build it the best way all you experienced bruhs.. 

I have my PCT lined up .. Clomid and Nolva.. and i have alot of Arimidex.. and Liv52 for the liver. My diet is point! and strenght been going up overall on everything..  +11 lbs in 2.5 weeks

Comments Critiques , suggestions Welcome!!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 16, 2012)

10 weeks is kinda short for test, but you will still make great gains. I'd like to see the winstrol started 2 weeks later and used as a bridge while you wait for the test to clear your system before starting PCT. And run winny at a straight 50.

My suggestion:
Weeks 1-12: Test E - 500 mg's
Weeks 2-5: Dbol - 40 mg's
Weeks 11-14: Winstrol - 50 mg's

Good luck!


----------



## chold (Mar 16, 2012)

You have adex "on hand," but aren't currently using it? Also, the time to ask for comments, suggestions, etc is not when you are 2.5 weeks in...

You should be taking the adex either 1 mg EOD, .5mg EOD, or .5mg ED depending on you   susceptibility to gyno.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Mar 16, 2012)

chold said:


> You have adex "on hand," but aren't currently using it? Also, the time to ask for comments, suggestions, etc is not when you are 2.5 weeks in...
> 
> You should be taking the adex either 1 mg EOD, .5mg EOD, or .5mg ED depending on you susceptibility to gyno.


 

Well thats why im asking.. Should i start using .5mg every day? I dont see any gyno flare ups or sensitivity.

As far as taking .5mg ED will it slow down any growth process? Will it help me even more..? I dont want it to interfeer with any growth or slow down.. I was actually planning on using it after the dbol inbetween the dbol and the winstrol


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> 10 weeks is kinda short for test, but you will still make great gains. I'd like to see the winstrol started 2 weeks later and used as a bridge while you wait for the test to clear your system before starting PCT. And run winny at a straight 50.
> 
> My suggestion:
> Weeks 1-12: Test E - 500 mg's
> ...


 
Thanks, i might do the test 500mg for 12 weeks then. but i see everyone do their cycles for 10 weeks.. And if i do do it for 12 weeks i might have to pop open another 10ml Bottle of test so would bumping it to 625mg a week in the last weeks be too much? ( just to finish all 3 10ml bottles)

( i also dont want to F around With alot of Test in my system for too long im paranoid that if i do my Natural test levels will take longer to get back to normal after im done..) ( do i run that risk?)


----------



## chold (Mar 16, 2012)

You can start small; .5mg EOD and adjust if needed.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 16, 2012)

I bumped to 625 about halfway through my first cycle. I stayed on for about 14 weeks though because I wanted to finish my vials off and I recovered pretty well.

Don't get me wrong you WILL make significant gains on 500 mg a week for 10 weeks, but that was right when I was hitting milestones like I hit 365 on bench around week 10 or 11 and I juust wasn't ready to come off lol. If you do stay at 10 weeks, run the winny from week 9-12.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I bumped to 625 about halfway through my first cycle. I stayed on for about 14 weeks though because I wanted to finish my vials off and I recovered pretty well.
> 
> Don't get me wrong you WILL make significant gains on 500 mg a week for 10 weeks, but that was right when I was hitting milestones like I hit 365 on bench around week 10 or 11 and I juust wasn't ready to come off lol. If you do stay at 10 weeks, run the winny from week 9-12.


 
Oh ok Yeah i might bump it to 14 weeks too  then to finish the vials. So week 1-10 500mg and week 11 to 14 625mg. that should finish it off good.. How did you Feel when you came off cycle? How was your libido once off the Test? You still hitting 365?


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Mar 16, 2012)

chold said:


> You can start small; .5mg EOD and adjust if needed.


 

Cool Cool  
Does arimidex slow you down in anyway. Or is it a overall plus+  for any cycle?

And just to be clear EOD means means End of day right so nightime?


----------



## chold (Mar 16, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> Cool Cool
> Does arimidex slow you down in anyway. Or is it a overall plus+  for any cycle?
> 
> And just to be clear EOD means means End of day right so nightime?



Armidex will keep your estrogen in check. People who use steroids take adex to avoid estrogenic effects via preventing their elevated levels of testosterone from being converted to excess estrogen. Too much estrogen and you can have tits bigger than Katy Perry

Glad you asked about EOD. 'EOD' is EVERY OTHER DAY. Best bet is to keep a journal to keep track.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 16, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> Oh ok Yeah i might bump it to 14 weeks too  then to finish the vials. So week 1-10 500mg and week 11 to 14 625mg. that should finish it off good.. How did you Feel when you came off cycle? How was your libido once off the Test? You still hitting 365?


 
I came off very smooth. Strength went down a bit but you can't avoid a little strength loss. Once the extra water came off (I didn't end up running an AI the entire cycle until PCT), I looked really good.

But no I'm not hitting 365 anymore, not even hitting 315 right now. That has nothing to do with recovering from the cycle though that's just being stupid and lazy and worthless this past year. Biggest thing is to keep the calories up to sustain the new mass you will have gained through the cycle or you WILL lose everything.

My libido was fine. I didn't really experience the crazy increase in sex drive I was expecting with the test, and I didn't really notice much of a drop during PCT either. Gear was 100% legit though. Just one of those things it's different for everybody I guess.


----------

